# Best Driving Routes in Europe



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi All,

Trying to plan ahead for a few trips around europe and wanted to find out if anyone has some good routes to follow around europe and where to stop etc. Any advice would be appreciatted, thanks in advance


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Pretty sure Evo car mag had a special pull out booklet on his subject in the last 2 months. Maybe someone here can tell us what issue and you could then back order?


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for that, sounds perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Best place is to find out is on the pistonheads forums - 'roads' section. Tonnes of info on there and loads who can give good advice depending on which areas in europe you want to go.
Planing to do the swiss alpine passes sooner or later along with the route napoleon and mont ventoux. Can't wait


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Just don't bother doing the Swiss passes in mid-summer, they are no fun at 20mph all the way following long/slow queues of traffic. Far better to visit in Spring/Autumn.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

This website has some good tours that you can copy:
Alpine South Itinerary | Petrolhead Nirvana


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Interesting reading:

Top 15 Most Beautiful Roads in the World


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Guy said:


> Just don't bother doing the Swiss passes in mid-summer, they are no fun at 20mph all the way following long/slow queues of traffic. Far better to visit in Spring/Autumn.


Was hoping for early september. What roads did you do out there? More interested in fluella and st bernard passes than stelvio.
Did enjoy some of the roads between san sebastien and bordeax up in the mountains of spain. Wide highways with large tunnels carved out into the rocks along with sweeping wide twisty sections :smokin:.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Guy said:


> Interesting reading:
> 
> Top 15 Most Beautiful Roads in the World











WTF! No thanks! :runaway:

Norway has some good stuff but accomodation is expensive so im told. Atlantic road and the 24k laderal tunnel!:thumbsup:


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*pistonheads has lots of info*

For driving pleasure alone, the RN85 Route Napoleon between Digne and Grasse is the best. Fast, scenic, not likely to be closed for snow and plenty of fast open bits to get past any slower traffic.
As others have said pick your time with care, in the summer especially at weekends , the main passes are crowded and frustrating. Great scenery though. The Stelvio is rubbish. IMO ,What it amounts to is a load of tight hairpins linked by lots of short straights. 
Me, I prefer not too many silly little second gear hairpins so something a bit more flowing is the aim.
Other areas of France are better for pure driving pleasure. The Jura and Cevennes have great roads with little traffic.Haute Provence is better than the high alps ( Thats near M. Ventoux which is excellent but often crowded)
The corniche des Cevennes between Florac and St Jean Du Gard is my favourite. Thats a proper road.Like a purpose built playground.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

bluediamond said:


> For driving pleasure alone, the RN85 Route Napoleon between Digne and Grasse is the best. Fast, scenic, not likely to be closed for snow and plenty of fast open bits to get past any slower traffic.
> As others have said pick your time with care, in the summer especially at weekends , the main passes are crowded and frustrating. Great scenery though. The Stelvio is rubbish. IMO ,What it amounts to is a load of tight hairpins linked by lots of short straights.
> Me, I prefer not too many silly little second gear hairpins so something a bit more flowing is the aim.
> Other areas of France are better for pure driving pleasure. The Jura and Cevennes have great roads with little traffic.Haute Provence is better than the high alps ( Thats near M. Ventoux which is excellent but often crowded)
> The corniche des Cevennes between Florac and St Jean Du Gard is my favourite. Thats a proper road.Like a purpose built playground.


Good list and also agree Stelvio is crap.
One to add...the Tarn Gorge.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Initial P! said:


>


good road for drifting, but it wise to wear a parachute vest :runaway:


----------

